

Where did your 2012 taxes go? - ifyoubuildit
http://www.whitehouse.gov/2012-taxreceipt

======
ifyoubuildit
With all of the recent talk around the NSA, I thought it would be interesting
to try to figure out how much what is being done actually costs me as an
individual. It looks like defense in general takes up about a quarter of my
total income tax... Not sure how that breaks down for intelligence though.

------
heeton
25% on national defense? Holy crap.

